# Charging Station/Shop Cart Makeover



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Objective:

Keep horizontal work surfaces clear of clutter, ie: MS and RAS stations, TS and RT/Workbench.

Existing cart + intermediate shelf added previously.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Cutting:





























Marking:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Thinking: (Scary!)


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Still thinking (really scary)


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, every time I get a text on my phone it jacks my input:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Drilling/boring:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Dados :


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Letting in for top front and back rails:

:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Cutting pegboard back (two piece required by available stock):


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Most workpieces:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Dry fit front:

And top:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Carcass assembly:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Attaching top back rail :


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good there jharris.

We are standing by for more.

I do understand using stock on hand.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Attaching two piece Pegboard back:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

And:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Adding power strip with cable ties:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

American cleat:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

App crash, late for dinner. Stay tuned.

Jeff


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

thomask said:


> Looking good there jharris.
> 
> We are standing by for more.
> 
> I do understand using stock on hand.


Stock on hand. Takes up space. Use it up and make room for new trip hazards!

Jeff


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks great. Can't wait to see it in action. You got me on the American cleat. I'm assuming that's like a French cleat without the attitude? 

I'm kidding, I'm KIDDING!! :laughing:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Looks great. Can't wait to see it in action. You got me on the American cleat. I'm assuming that's like a French cleat without the attitude?
> 
> I'm kidding, I'm KIDDING!! :laughing:


Didn't know what else to call it. It's not a french cleat. I'm an American. The configuration suits my porpoises (smile), thus "American cleat").

As far as your kidding goes, no worries brudda. I dishes it out a-plenty so please don't worry about offending me. I've got a pretty thick skin. 

Jeff


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

"American Cleat" continued:

Sorry, app keeps crashing on photo load.

I've lost patience for now and its bedtime.

Project is complete and I'll continue with this thread tmrw.

Thank you both for your interest.

Jeff


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good. Cant wait to see american cleat in action.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Try again:









After drilling shelf pin holes @1" o.c. I details decided I wanted them 1/2" o.c. so I cut 1/2" off the bottom of my pegboard guide and re-drilled.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Lastly:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Very well done! Excellent use of the cart for maximizing space.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

The charging station will hang on a wall (but I'm out of shop wall), or be taken off the cart and set on a bench (defeats my purpose) or floor. I found that it fits perfectly in top of one of my flip-top carts if I want to do that.

The squares on the side rail are stuck on with DS tape for the photos but I'll by some RE mags and install them strategerally  into 3/4" thick plywood strips attached to the cart.

I still have one blank side of the charging station so I'm open on what to put there. 

Certain items go into my shop apron.

Jeff


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

frankp said:


> Very well done! Excellent use of the cart for maximizing space.


Thank you very much Frank. I appreciate your feedback. 

It ain't a "Kenbo" but I think it'll help me stay a little more organized and keep my work surfaces available without having to clear them off.

I do some work for my neighbors so all I have to do is roll this puppy next door.

I wish my regular commute was that easy 

Jeff


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks great! Holds a boatload of stuff and very handy to cart around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, now that is just sexy. Love the way that all of the tools are neatly organized and easy to access. Very nice work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Looks great! Holds a boatload of stuff and very handy to cart around. :thumbsup:





Kenbo said:


> Okay, now that is just sexy. Love the way that all of the tools are neatly organized and easy to access. Very nice work.
> :thumbsup:


 
I couldn't have said it any better! That is one very useful cart. Very nice job!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Sexy?  I had all that fun on this project and now I jutht feel tho dirty. Thanks alot!

All kidding aside thank you for your comments.

I would be remiss if I failed to mention that this project was inspired in part by Kens Drill/Charging station. I only adapted it to my particular needs and might have got a bit carried away. 

Still, I'm very happy with the results. I only hope that I'll have the discipline to put things into the spaces that I've created for them instead of my usual method of shoving them into a space where I'll only find them in my way again in matter of minutes. 

Jeff


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That's terrific! 
Great execution of functionality.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great job! Handy and functional. You could even wheel the whole rig onto the truck if need be for jobsite work (with a couple of 2x6 ramps of course!)!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very very nice. I like it. 
I know you've got her pretty loaded down, but if the cart were empty, do you think the added weight would make it want to pop a wheelie?


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

jaydawg74 said:


> Great job! Handy and functional. You could even wheel the whole rig onto the truck if need be for jobsite work (with a couple of 2x6 ramps of course!)!


I thought of that too. All I need is a truck!


I bought a 4-runner in 2000 when I was working in an office and dating a woman with kids. I didn't think I'd find myself in the field again. 

I want a truck but not the payments so I'm looking at trailers.

As far as the cart tipping, as long as I put tools back after use I think I'll be able to keep enough weight on it.

Thanks guys.

Jeff


----------

